
NAT Tunneling Without a Third-Party - devbug
http://samy.pl/pwnat/
======
Gys
Earlier (6 years ago!) discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1224905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1224905)

